# Look KG486



## Blankmaps (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I posted the below on the main components board, but have just remembered that there is a dedicated Look board too, so what better place to ask...

I'd be very interested to hear further opinions from anyone who has ridden a Look KG486 - I have read all references on this board so far, but was wondering whether anyone has anything further to add given that you will all be a good 6 months+ further into ownership of the frame at this stage. 

I have a KG486 (with HSC5SL fork) on order and will be building it up with Record, '05 Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheelset, and Deda Newton bars & stem. I unfortunately haven't had the opportunity to test ride a 486 or to use Carbones, so am slightly nervous considering the obscene amount of $$$$ involved (though, if worst comes to worst, I can pull out of the purchase at this stage). 

The bike weighs 1.8kgs including the fork, so it isn't the lightest carbon frame out there...but is the additional weight that noticeable, or does the efficiency of the frame outweight this? What is the general ride quality like? The Carbones are similarly not that light (albeit over 100g lighter than the '04s), though I would probably swap them for my Euruses if there is any serious climbing to be done.

Usage-wise, I'm planning on racing the bike this season. I weigh around 84kg/186lb, though should hopefully manage to whittle my bulk down to 80kg/176lb over the next few months.

Any input much appreciated!


----------



## Laifer69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Record, Cosmics and a Deda cockpit sounds like a great, if slightly expensive, build. However, I'd go for it if I were you and can afford it. I'm currently riding an 05 486 with 9-speed Ultegra and (dare I say it?) a triple crank. The drivetrain and cockpit are from my previous bike, which is an 04 Felt F50. I did, however, ditch the Shimano 540 wheels for a set of Ksyrium Elites. I also bought the Look Ergopost 2 seatpost, a Fizik Arione and the KEOs. By my reckoning, the bike weighs about 18.5 pounds.

I haven't had the opportunity to ride any of the super lightweight race rockets but I must say that I don't think the 486's additional weight is a large negative. The bike is very, very comfortable with its current componentry although I may upgrade the cockpit with some tasty ITM or Deda kit in the near future. I also think that the/my 486 looks pretty good with parts which are all black apart from red handlebar tape.

I woudn't swap the 486 for anything apart from an Orbea Orca. 

-laifer


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

Blankmaps said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posted the below on the main components board, but have just remembered that there is a dedicated Look board too, so what better place to ask...
> 
> ...



Check this site:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/reviews/look_kg486_2


----------



## Blankmaps (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the input Laifer and jun1662 - I took the plunge yesterday afternoon and confirmed my final order as above. 

I thought I was getting a blue/white Kelme colour scheme, but when I arrived at the bike shop to check out the frame, discovered that the supplier had sent in one of those limited edition blue/white frames with the colour-coded seatpost instead. They are charging me an extra 250 Euros for the ltd edition frame, but it does look superb....and I didn't think you could feel PURE, DRIBBLING, WEAK-KNEED LUST for an inanimate object. They are building the bike up over the next few days, and I'll take delivery on Thursday evening - will post some pics as soon as I get a chance.

Brendan


----------

